# Does Tissot manufacture PRC 200 watches in China?



## hiver (May 13, 2008)

Hello I have just bought a PRC 200 from an eBay seller who shipped the watch from Hong Kong. After getting the watch and analyzing it with the threads here in the forum about how to spot fake tissots PRC 200 I am very inclined to believe that the watch is a replica. The watch has the "BI" engraving in the deployment buckle that is not supposed to be there, and it also has the thick padded leather strap that looks a bit cheap. The seller swears it is a real watch and says that it is manufactured by Tissot in China due to economical reasons. 

So I ask you friends of the forum, does tissot have a factory in China to produce wataches? Aren't all the tissot watches supposed to be assembled in Switzerland?

Thanks.


----------



## hilbero (Mar 8, 2009)

This is interesting hope someone who knows about this or an "expert" share their knowledge. I know most companies (non-watch related) make their parts in China and then have it assembled elsewhere so it would still be made in USA/Swiss/etc. If Tissot make the parts(case, dial, strap, except the swiss movement ofcourse) and also assembles them in China, the dial shouldn't be marked Swiss Made but rather China Made. :roll:


----------



## Justin A. (Dec 14, 2009)

If the dial says "Swiss Made" then the watch HAS to be made in Switzerland - no more than 50% IIRC of the watch can be made elsewhere and still have the "Swiss Made" qualifier on it.

Wikipedia:


> Swiss Made Defined by Law
> *Swiss watch*
> A watch is considered Swiss, according to the Swiss law if:
> its movement is Swiss and,
> ...


----------



## BigJunior (Jan 19, 2010)

Greetings,
I'm a new member. Just picked up a Tissot prs 516 with the Valjoux 7750 movement. Everthing looks to be authentic, box and all, except mine also has "BI" on the clasp. Although the lettering looks cleaner than on the fake picture.

All this talk of fakes and Chinese is a little concerning.

I found an article. Google "reviews.ebay.com/how swiss is swiss made". You may not like what you read.


----------



## HELLAcalvin (Jan 19, 2010)

Justin A. said:


> *If the dial says "Swiss Made" then the watch HAS to be made in Switzerland* - no more than 50% IIRC of the watch can be made elsewhere and still have the "Swiss Made" qualifier on it.
> 
> Wikipedia:


Unless it's a replica...

OP - check this thread out:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=339622


----------

